# Quack Quack



## wareagle700 (Mar 19, 2016)

M00_7261 by CBMJR, on Flickr


M00_7257 by CBMJR, on Flickr


M00_7255 by CBMJR, on Flickr


M00_7248 by CBMJR, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 20, 2016)

Beautiful shots on the quackers!  Awesome detail and clarity!


----------



## rip18 (Mar 20, 2016)

Great detail!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## mlbfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Awesome shots


----------



## SeaNile (Mar 22, 2016)

Love those shots....


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 26, 2016)

What was the distance? What camera and lens? Those are some sharp images!


----------



## wareagle700 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks y'all.
They were about 5-10 yards away. I was using a Nikon D7000 with a 70-300 VR lens.


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Mar 31, 2016)

very nice!!


----------

